# Saint Gobain/La Defense France



## JRE313 (Dec 7, 2013)

Check out this Cool Building I shot while I was in France!

It is called "Saint Gobain" Critique if you like


----------



## Designer (Dec 7, 2013)

Hmm.. Quite nice!  Good balance, fair composition, nearly abstract.  Too bad there isn't just a little separation where the tops of the building blend with the night sky.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 7, 2013)

Beautiful building, and nicely done HDR.  I wish it was a touch sharper, though.

Jake


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 7, 2013)

One of the few HDRs I really have liked - really nicely done in every way


----------



## annamaria (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice I like everything about the photo.


----------

